# * Official Longines Heritage Diver 1967 Thread *



## StImierKY

I saw this come out this year at Baselworld and waiting for it to arrive was a challenge. It was a Christmas present to myself and I love it. Because "without pictures it didn't happen," see below:













I think the bezel is one feature that might make the watch all by itself. In certain light it's wine-red (I know, "bordeaux..."); in other light, it's red, in yet other light, purple. The chrono registers and tachy scale are silvered-white, for a great vintage look without going all the way to faux-patina. The black date wheel was key, in allowing the date to fade for a quick glance, but still be there when you want it. The "lazy eye" minute register feature is actually surprisingly useful when using the chrono for desk-diverish activities like timing the smoker when making fish tacos. The chrono actuation may not be Daytona-ish, but it's much more fun to play with than your standard 7750 with a cam. There is a pronounced "Valjoux whirl" to the rotor.
I have been through more watches than I care to count precisely, but I've enjoyed it and it's brought me closer and closer to what I like best. If you are part of the micro-community that likes vintage-flavored dive chronos, this is a home run - especially so when evaluated on a "what you pay vs. what you get basis."
I'd love to see pictures on this thread from other owners, and just keep a good conversation going for people who like this piece (or, even if you don't).
Because I've done it before ("If watches were women..." thread), if this watch were a woman, I suggest:
Jacqueline Bisset:







Cheers, StImierKy


----------



## dr3ws

Congrats on your watch! Longines has many beautiful watches in their heritage collection and this is one of them. I had a hydroconquest chrono with the same calibre l688 and love hearing the rotor, sold it to fun a sub, kinda miss it


----------



## mpalmer

That's a nice looking chronograph. Congrats on your Longines!


----------



## swatch_crotch

Aaaaand, I'm jealous. The different size sub-dials are great!


----------



## redrwster

StImierKY said:


> I saw this come out this year at Baselworld and waiting for it to arrive was a challenge. It was a Christmas present to myself and I love it. Because "without pictures it didn't happen," see below:
> View attachment 6454377
> View attachment 6454385
> 
> I think the bezel is one feature that might make the watch all by itself. In certain light it's wine-red (I know, "bordeaux..."); in other light, it's red, in yet other light, purple. The chrono registers and tachy scale are silvered-white, for a great vintage look without going all the way to faux-patina. The black date wheel was key, in allowing the date to fade for a quick glance, but still be there when you want it. The "lazy eye" minute register feature is actually surprisingly useful when using the chrono for desk-diverish activities like timing the smoker when making fish tacos. The chrono actuation may not be Daytona-ish, but it's much more fun to play with than your standard 7750 with a cam. There is a pronounced "Valjoux whirl" to the rotor.
> I have been through more watches than I care to count precisely, but I've enjoyed it and it's brought me closer and closer to what I like best. If you are part of the micro-community that likes vintage-flavored dive chronos, this is a home run - especially so when evaluated on a "what you pay vs. what you get basis."
> I'd love to see pictures on this thread from other owners, and just keep a good conversation going for people who like this piece (or, even if you don't).
> Because I've done it before ("If watches were women..." thread), if this watch were a woman, I suggest:
> Jacqueline Bisset:
> View attachment 6454473
> 
> Cheers, StImierKy


Beautiful watch, Longines have some great looking watches in their heritage line, I fancy one of these myself even though I've never been too sure about red bezels but this ones stunning. Definitely on my shortlist for 2016!!!


----------



## redrwster

Beauty! ..and the watch&#55357;&#56860;!!!!


----------



## asadtiger

What a cool piece. ..looks great..thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss

Not really into red watches, but that is very good looking!


----------



## col

stunning...so is the watch


----------



## TNesher

Revive this thread !


----------



## SN13

Yes, where are the new pictures?

I saw this on Bazel reports and fell in love. I'm keeping an eye out for a 2nd hand one..... Congratulations on a beautiful watch man!


----------



## diablogt

Its a stunning watch. Longines has great designs. I only wish it had a black version.


----------



## Bababooey

Any other pictures? I thought this watch would be pretty popular, but I've had a real tough time finding real world pics.


----------



## se7enfold

Love the bezel


----------



## Sublime

Such an amazing watch. Does anyone know the thickness and lug to lug measurements? 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Sublime said:


> Such an amazing watch. Does anyone know the thickness and lug to lug measurements?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I don't have the measurements but I tried the watch and it's thick, more or less as thick as the new Speedmaster MkII, I would say 16mm at least.

The watch itself is massive, but the bracelet is also hefty and helps, we are talking something in the Speedmaster range in terms of dimensions, but heavier.


----------



## Sublime

cuthbert said:


> I don't have the measurements but I tried the watch and it's thick, more or less as thick as the new Speedmaster MkII, I would say 16mm at least.
> 
> The watch itself is massive, but the bracelet is also hefty and helps, we are talking something in the Speedmaster range in terms of dimensions, but heavier.


Thanks for the info. On the lug to lug issue, would it be along the lines of the Moonwatch or something incredibly long like the Legend Diver? I just want to know if the lug to lug is long and makes the watch wear big.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Sublime said:


> Thanks for the info. On the lug to lug issue, would it be along the lines of the Moonwatch or something incredibly long like the Legend Diver? I just want to know if the lug to lug is long and makes the watch wear big.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I loved it when I saw it on the release photos. I went to the retailer once they had it. I all my love was gone. It is huge on the wrist. Huge presence. It looks as if you had a tube on your wrist. If you are considering it, please do try it first.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublime

rflklzk said:


> I loved it when I saw it on the release photos. I went to the retailer once they had it. I all my love was gone. It is huge on the wrist. Huge presence. It looks as if you had a tube on your wrist. If you are considering it, please do try it first.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your insight. I've found additional photos on the internet and it does look incredibly thick. I fear it would dwarf my Pelagos and would end up being too big. I'll check it out in person if I come across one at a dealer.


----------



## rflklzk

Sublime said:


> Thanks for your insight. I've found additional photos on the internet and it does look incredibly thick. I fear it would dwarf my Pelagos and would end up being too big. I'll check it out in person if I come across one at a dealer.


It will dwarf your Pelagos, I tried it as well. I don't know if it is thicker, but the shape + thickness together give it massive presence.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublime

rflklzk said:


> It will dwarf your Pelagos, I tried it as well. I don't know if it is thicker, but the shape + thickness together give it massive presence.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I'll probably pass on it then. The Pelagos is as big as I can go.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

Sublime said:


> Thanks for your insight. I've found additional photos on the internet and it does look incredibly thick. I fear it would dwarf my Pelagos and would end up being too big. I'll check it out in person if I come across one at a dealer.


I concur - in person it is huge, even though it measures "only" 42mm across. it's so big, it gets close to some of Omega's chronographs which are the biggest on the market. I would say at least 16-17mm thick, and the lugs are not as long as the Legend, but very deep, so it's like wearing a can with claws. Lug to lug I estimate at about 50mm, same as a Tudorblackbay. Probably fine if you have 8"+ wrists, overall, but otherwise just too big.


----------



## rflklzk

publandlord said:


> I concur - in person it is huge, even though it measures "only" 42mm across. it's so big, it gets close to some of Omega's chronographs which are the biggest on the market. I would say at least 16-17mm thick, and the lugs are not as long as the Legend, but very deep, so it's like wearing a can with claws. Lug to lug I estimate at about 50mm, same as a Tudorblackbay. Probably fine if you have 8"+ wrists, overall, but otherwise just too big.


Totally agree. And only wearable as very casual watch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublime

publandlord said:


> I concur - in person it is huge, even though it measures "only" 42mm across. it's so big, it gets close to some of Omega's chronographs which are the biggest on the market. I would say at least 16-17mm thick, and the lugs are not as long as the Legend, but very deep, so it's like wearing a can with claws. Lug to lug I estimate at about 50mm, same as a Tudorblackbay. Probably fine if you have 8"+ wrists, overall, but otherwise just too big.


"A can with claws" haha. It's too bad Longines had to turn the watch into a behemoth. The excellent vintage-inspired design and use of a Longines-exclusive ETA column wheel chrono could have made this a must-have.


----------



## cuthbert

Sublime said:


> "A can with claws" haha. It's too bad Longines had to turn the watch into a behemoth. The excellent vintage-inspired design and use of a Longines-exclusive ETA column wheel chrono could have made this a must-have.


The problem is that:

1) The 7750 is a tall movement, the 1967 Heritage is as thick as my 1978 Longines 7750, about 16mm, if you want a thinner movement you have to go with the modular one.
2) Today people favour big watches, the original was I think 38mm X 12 mm or so, so basically unsellable if remade it faithfully.

On the other side the watch oozes quality and it's cleverly design, I would have like them to "compress" to 14-15mm but even if it's big it's a a serious contender in the arena, probably better than an automatic Speedmaster.


----------



## MadMrB

Not currently enough pictures of this beautiful watch in the thread, so here goes...

I had been admiring the Longines Heritage Diver 1967 for some time, and then saw it at Alexander Jewellers (an authorised Longines dealer) who had it on a price match deal with about £400 off. That was just the final incentive I needed to push me over the edge and I pressed the buy button (foolish not to). So a day later a courier arrived with a box, a large heavy box, I thought 'this can't be my watch, surely it can't weigh this much'.

Well I opened the box, removed all the bubble wrap and found another large box:








Which contained a couple more boxes, a nice wooden watch box and a drawer-like box with the instructions and warranty card:








On opening the watch box my words were something like 'Wow, WOW!, f*** me this thing is stunning!'
























Then underneath the top tray holding the watch I find a nice hard back book 'Sports Legends' with stories/information of sporting personalities of the past and the Heritage Longines watches of that time.








































Here it is with some red bezel friends:








And finally the wrist shot:








Some previous posts had expressed some concerns about the size, it is 42mm diameter, 22mm lug width, 49mm lug to lug, and 16mm thick (although the raised crystal accounts for nearly 2mm). My wrist is just 6.75" although broad and flat, I find it very comfortable to wear and IMO it looks great on wrist. However I would warn anyone with a wrist smaller than 6.75" who is wanting one on the bracelet to first check that the bracelet will fit you, as I had to take out all the removable links to achieve the level of fit I like (i.e. not tight with a little movement).

I hope this has been useful to someone, cheers!


----------



## rflklzk

It looks great. I wish I had a bit bigger wrist! Congratulations!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Oh.My.God!!!

The BB looks like a cheapo Submariner's knockoff!

In these pics the quality of the bracelet, in particular the brushed and polished parts of the links, is astonishing...definitely one of the best looking chronos on the market IMO. Better than a Carrera 1887.


----------



## rflklzk

cuthbert said:


> Oh.My.God!!!
> 
> The BB looks like a cheapo Submariner's knockoff!
> 
> In these pics the quality of the bracelet, in particular the brushed and polished parts of the links, is astonishing...definitely one of the best looking chronos on the market IMO. Better than a Carrera 1887.


The bracelet indeed looks amazing! It has vintage appeal

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevada1995

I really like the Longines heritage line and this watch in particular.


----------



## MadMrB

Absolutely loving the 1967... I can't understand why it is not seen more on WUS :-s


----------



## MadMrB

This thread deserves more action...


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## ninzeo

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 8488898
> 
> View attachment 8488906


Reviving an old thread but the watch is stunning and I am thinking of purchasing one. Only issue is I just bought the 1973 2months ago...(which is another stunningly amazing watch)....

Any more pics? Have a tropic vintage style strap as well to showcase?


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## marker2037

Nice pics. For a chrono diver, I'm definitely considering this as a future purchase. Anyone actually take it in the water? I always wondered what the protocol was for using the pushers when it's wet or near water. Can you use the chronograph only when the case is "wet", but not submerged underwater?


----------



## rfortson

rflklzk said:


> I loved it when I saw it on the release photos. I went to the retailer once they had it. I all my love was gone. It is huge on the wrist. Huge presence. It looks as if you had a tube on your wrist. If you are considering it, please do try it first.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


 Sadly, it was the same for me. It's a great looking watch in the pictures and in person, but it is massive. Much too thick for me. Looks like a tuna can sitting on my wrist. Just killed it for me, which is a shame because otherwise, it's a great looking watch.


----------



## marker2037

It fit perfectly fine on me. I agree it's a thicker watch, but to me that was part of the charm. It actually felt more compact than 42mm as well, so the thickness in person was not a problem.

P.S. The crown and winding mechanism was glorious to function. Felt very smooth and positive.


----------



## rfortson

cuthbert said:


> The problem is that:
> 
> 1) The 7750 is a tall movement, the 1967 Heritage is as thick as my 1978 Longines 7750, about 16mm, if you want a thinner movement you have to go with the modular one.


It is a tall movement, but I've got two other Longines with this movement, one of them 39mm and probably 13mm thick at most. The other is over 14mm but it's a cylindrical case so it's going to be tall. I can see the case on this being beefy, but I think they just missed on being too thick.

Still, it's a gorgeous watch and I love the look. Wish they'd put it on a diet. 

I could easily buy probably 4-5 of Longines' chronographs and still want more. Their heritage line is amazing, and that 73 Heritage is soooo tempting, too.


----------



## Matthew N

Hello everyone  it's my 2nd automatic next to my speedy. I have about 7 inch wrist and I have to say it's quite hefty and tall. But I kinda like the size. It's growing on me. All that said can anyone recommend a good strap to go with it?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Imo needs a black vintage rubber like the JLC deepseas


----------



## closeset

nice watch!


----------



## gopurdue999

Had this now about 2 months. I'm really enjoying it so far and it is keeping good time. Really only two minor nits: I'd prefer a brushed finish and I wish it were more of a 'vintage' thickness, as it does stand fairly tall. I have an 8"wrist , so it is not so obvious. It is a great-looking watch IMO.


----------



## too solid

I'm on the hunt for one of these. 

Is there any alternative bracelet options for this guy?


----------



## too solid

Still trying to find one of these. If anyone decides to sell/trade let me know.


----------



## Davetay

Newly in!


----------



## dpgaloot

Love this watch, I have several Longines and it is by far my favorite. Tried it on a bracelet and the mesh but like the rubber strap best.

It's in a rotation with several other watches and gets more than it's fair share of wrist time.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gopurdue999

Love the Deep Sea. Wish I could justify the $$$


----------



## gopurdue999

I had several: Longines bracelet, Longines rubber strap, mesh bracelet, brown leather strap. Longines rubber strap was best by far, IMO.


----------



## cuthbert

Please, appreciate it's a Bigeye too!


----------



## too solid

Wish I never sold mine. Now I’m back on the hunt. I found a local display model on leather, the bezel was very faded and had some scratches. Has anyone else seen varying bezel colors on any of these? The one I used to have had a dark red bezel, the one I saw at an AD was a light pink. They tried to tell me it was normal, and they could offer a huge 25% discount since it had some marks on the bezel. Lol


----------



## Sirengatto

It's kinda top heavy, so I mostly wear it at home. While reading a graphic novel, perhaps ...


----------



## Sohl

I'm in search of one of these incredible 1967s... anyone looking to sell or trade?

Also, can anybody take an actual caliper measurement of the thickness? There's a lot of varying info online, and I'm a little worried about if it's too thick it'll change my mind!


----------

